
Funding Redox OS Development - AsyncAwait
https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/5klu34/funding_redox_os_development/
======
AsyncAwait
For those wondering, Redox is a fairly new OS project, written in Rust, making
amazing progress [1].

You may ask why?

The creator in his own words:

" _Redox goes beyond developing a micro kernel, and associated drivers. Redox
includes a large number of projects that run on any Rust platform - Windows,
Linux, and OS X.

I want to develop a Rust ecosystem that enables users to design secure
systems, even if they choose to install the Redox userland on a different
kernel. As for the whole Redox system, including the kernel, the use cases of
a secure computing platform based on a microkernel, Rust, and a well designed
ABI are limitless. I would want to initially target the virtualized server
market, followed by embedded systems, followed by turning Redox into a
hypervisor._"

I am personally interested in projects that actually push the low level parts
of Rust and prove that it can indeed be used in areas such as OS development.
Rust already prioritised some things because of Redox and I'd imagine it can
serve a similar role as Servo does, but for a lower-level of the stack.

I'd consider signing up for the Patreon[2] if you can.

[1] - [http://www.redox-os.org/screens/](http://www.redox-os.org/screens/)

[2] - [https://www.patreon.com/redox_os](https://www.patreon.com/redox_os)

